
Passive Investing: Perfect for This Age of Passive, Wimpy Men (2017) - smabie
https://trade.collective2.com/passive-investing/
======
smabie
My wife had a good response:

Back in the old days, real men invested. They were in charge of their own
fates. They stacked their chips high on the table, and when the crowd of
onlookers oohed and ahhed about the size of their bets, those men put down
more chips, and then didn’t even bother to look where the roulette ball
landed, because they were too busy ordering another drink.

Then “real men” go home drunk and broke. Smart men use models, and computers
and diversify or at least avoid extinction with the kelly criterion. And they
only play when they have an edge. Ask Thorpe. That’s my kind of man. Oh and
the “real men do yadayada” has always been what smart men say to dumb men to
get them to take the short stick and the long odds, to make them to do their
work, hand over their money, and fight their battles.

------
jppope
This is a called the "macho man" close in professional sales.

Normal scenario is that a man or woman has to ask their significant other
about a major purchase (car, computer, etc) and the sales person effectively
calls them out for not being an individual capable of making their own
decisions. Sometimes it's done with a "take away," Other times its direct.

I bring it up because I have never seen it out in the wild on web content.
Crazy!

Passive investing is a completely different topic. I'm just super interested
if this "in person" close is working in copywriting?

